# Nokia Lumia 930 (10.0.15063.1563 to 10.0.15254.544) Wednesday 09 January 2019.



## pavlaras1 (Jan 9, 2019)

I own a Nokia Lumia 930.
Today update my phone to version 10.0.15063.1563.
I want to update the version of the phone to the version of Microsoft Lumia 950 with the latest one that is 10.0.15254.544.
Do you know how can i do it?
Please !!!


----------



## fil3s (Jan 18, 2019)

pavlaras1 said:


> I own a Nokia Lumia 930.
> Today update my phone to version 10.0.15063.1563.
> I want to update the version of the phone to the version of Microsoft Lumia 950 with the latest one that is 10.0.15254.544.
> Do you know how can i do it?
> Please !!!

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/amp/s/thewin...er-lumias-using-an-app-now-uses-same-mod/amp/

This will work.


----------



## kabir114 (Jan 18, 2019)

I also want to know this way. Can anyone please help?


----------

